# Colonoscopy



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I had this done a couple of days ago and i can honestly say it was the worse experience of my life. The prep was just horrific and didn't stop going till 8am the next day even though i was cleaned out well before that. The procedure itself was very painful... my doctor doesn't like to use sedatives but eventually gave me something cause he said my colon had a lot of twist and turns in it. I will never do it again and i told him that as well LOL...just glad that is over


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

*JustSmile*I am so sorry to hear about your experience. I have to say if you ever need one again, maybe you should try a different doctor!? I had a colonoscopy last week and it was so much better than I had feared that I wouldn't even worry if I had to have another. The prep I was recommended was called Pico Salax (I think). The place I went to was so great - I know it's an odd thing to say. The people were really nice, my doctor was great and the anasthesiologist is now my best friend!







The prep was super sweet but it was a small amount to drink and very gentle - no cramps. I didn't notice a thing in the procedure but as soon as it was over I was wide awake and feeling fine.So, bottom line is I don't think a colonoscopy should be painful for most people and I wouldn't be thrilled with any doctor who said he didn't like sedatives.I hope this helps if you ever need to do this again and, depending on where you live, I'd recommend my doctor any day!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

sorry you had a bad time justsmile.. personally i have never had any probs when ive had them.. still at least thats it all done, and hopefully you wont need to get another one.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

The prep is the hardest part... IMHO... the scope itself... shouldn't be painful... that's what the sedatives and painkillers are for.. I would never have it done by someone who did not use them.. to me that is sadistic... I wonder if he would like it is someone did that to him without sedation... IF they did... I guarantee from that point on.. he would use sedation and pain meds on his patients..


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I just had a endoscopy & colonoscopy. It was a 45 minute nap! The prep did kinda suck though!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry that your experience went so poorly. I had sedation with mine and it still hurt a bit and I felt every biopsy that they took. It was horrible.


----------

